# Rome Snowboard Bindings 2014 - Targa, 390, 390 Boss



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

I love it when brands continue to advance and refine their products. Rome has made 4 notable refinements this year to their top shelf bindings. 

The size adjust is now an infinite position slider rather than the older 3 position holes. This is awesome for fine tuning size. The _Yes I Cant _canted footbeds are now all one piece. The base has been milled out for weight savings and allows the footbed to contact the board for better shock absorbtion and contact feel. The relaease on the ratchets is reduced in size and length so accidental actuations will be lessened. The forward lean on the 390 series has been improved for easier use and lighter weight. All of the bindings are ~20% lighter and all still carry Rome's 2 year warranty.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Those are some good looking bindings! I've been stoked with the 390's and Targa I bought a few years ago, and will definitely being purchasing the same next time around.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> Those are some good looking bindings! I've been stoked with the 390's and Targa I bought a few years ago, and will definitely being purchasing the same next time around.


Whoops, I forgot to mention that the ankle strap has been beefed up and recontoured. It looks and feels AMAZING (and I liked the old one).


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

You didn't mention the highback canting on mobs (boss) and 390s (boss), maybe one other binding as well?


----------



## kathrynsteezy (Jan 26, 2013)

Oooh the black/orange one's look nice!


----------



## irEric (Feb 14, 2012)

I just got 2013 Targas. Are the straps and footbeds compatible with the 2013. Also which inserts are soft or stiff. It came in with orange already inserted and red inserts outside.


----------



## Njnotorious92 (Oct 5, 2012)

Aesthetics are virtually the same


----------



## scrotumphillips (Oct 27, 2012)

I like the look of those heel straps. I hated the gel straps on my 2010 390 Bosses. Might have to try out some Targas if their new straps are similar to Union's molded straps.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

Anyone know if they still have the problem with the paint chipping. Just aesthetic, but you'd figured they would have addressed it by now.


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice to see improvements by Rome.

Wondering if the Toe Strap material is beefed up on Quality, since the 2012 Targa Review by SnoWolf :dunno:

Any updates on Color's for the Targa, as I am leaning towards the 2013 model as I am typing this??

Thanks


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Here are the One Hit vids.

STOKED!


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Those 390 Boss are looking mighty fine.


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Beefed up the rubber sections on the Targa and 390 Boss / Madison Boss / Mob Boss toe caps. 

Issues with paint have been taken care of, although nothing can really be done to prevent against normal wear and tear.

*Lifetime Warranty on bindings.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Could you please elaborate on *lifetime warranty please?

I'm interested to know because I really like my 390 Boss but I've had several bits fail but the problem with the warranty was just that the response was so slow


----------



## romesnowboards (Feb 14, 2008)

Slush Puppie said:


> Could you please elaborate on *lifetime warranty please?
> 
> I'm interested to know because I really like my 390 Boss but I've had several bits fail but the problem with the warranty was just that the response was so slow


We cover parts for the lifetime of the binding. No paying for parts on a pair of bindings you just dropped your hard earned money on.

If you break a strap or a ratchet and need a new one, we've got you covered. Even if you forget to put your highbacks down on the chairlift and snap one, we've still got your back. If you ask for enough parts to build a pair of bindings, we probably can't help you out.

We always strive to respond and fulfill warranty requests as soon as we possibly can. Often times a lack of response on our end means that our email ended up in someones junk mail folders. As soon as parts ship we respond with tracking info and confirmation, usually within a few days, barring weekends and 3am warranty requests.

We also hook up key shops with spare parts, so you can always stop in to see if they have anything you need.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Slush Puppie said:


> Could you please elaborate on *lifetime warranty please?
> 
> I'm interested to know because I really like my 390 Boss but I've had several bits fail but the problem with the warranty was just that the response was so slow


I am very surprised to hear that. We rarely have to call on Rome for warranties but in those instances the response time has been exemplary. Also, they give their dealers an awesome dealer kit that usually helps us service you really quickly and without intermdiate steps.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah I was surprised after hearing a lot of positive things. I put a ticket in on the warranty page but it wasn't looked at so I chased it after a couple of weeks by email - the response I got was very helpful. But ultimately they got something to me 35 days after I first submitted it (by couriering the replacement strap to the small resort I was in). But in the meantime I'd been forced to buy a new pair of bindings in order to be able to ride. Still a bit gutted really as it cost me a small fortune  Now I have a set of Cartels that are a bit too big and that I don't want with a few days use on them - I went back to the 390s as soon as I could. Lifetime warranty is awesome and maybe I was just unlucky but I do feel a little burned


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

I feel for you bro. That is a downer when you cant ride on your favorite gear. Web glitches do happen and we are always stoked to send a part if one channel is not working well for you. PM us or any dealer and we will get you back on track. Rome is a rider's company and the bottom line is that company, dealers and riders are all on the same side. We want you to be stoked with the product.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah wasn't just a case of riding my favourite gear, I had to get on a plane and fly to the Alps for 2 weeks without any working bindings, despite having put the request in a month before departure. Would have worked out cheaper for me to throw the 390s in the bin and buy new ones online than go through the warranty process. But I put my faith in getting something in time because of all the positive info Ive read here. Anyway I like the look of the updates for 2014, just not sure I'd ever buy again :dunno:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

What did the dealer that you purchased from say? There is a huge dealer network and we are all there for you. Just reach out if you ever have an issue. It will be taken care of.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

They said that Rome handled the warranties directly and pointed me towards the warrant registration page. I live on a small island, so dont have a local store and the resort I was in didn't have a Rome stockist. So on my first morning I was faced with a choice of buy whatever binding I could get my hands on or not snowboard.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

That is odd. Going forward, we are stoked to help if you need us.


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah I appreciate the offer, though I'm based in Europe not the US (which I'm sure is a factor). And I'm already $320(235eur) out of pocket so the moment has kinda passed anyway  

Unless you happen to need a set of Cartels with 5 days on them..? Haha


----------



## buddhafist24 (Dec 31, 2008)

Did you get a chance to handle the bindings? Is there a noticeable difference in weight?





Wiredsport said:


> I love it when brands continue to advance and refine their products. Rome has made 4 notable refinements this year to their top shelf bindings.
> 
> The size adjust is now an infinite position slider rather than the older 3 position holes. This is awesome for fine tuning size. The _Yes I Cant _canted footbeds are now all one piece. The base has been milled out for weight savings and allows the footbed to contact the board for better shock absorbtion and contact feel. The relaease on the ratchets is reduced in size and length so accidental actuations will be lessened. The forward lean on the 390 series has been improved for easier use and lighter weight. All of the bindings are ~20% lighter and all still carry Rome's 2 year warranty.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

It is immediately noticable. There was a lot of material removed from the base.


----------



## wernersl (Dec 28, 2011)

Diggin the new toe straps. Dont know if I can convince the wife that I need a new pair of Romes. Any time I break something on mine they replace it right away! And she knows it!


----------



## sj250 (Mar 18, 2013)

When will these start showing up for purchase? Just bought an Arbor Coda and was gonna grab some 2013 Rome's for it but depending on price maybe I'll just hold out a while.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

sj250 said:


> When will these start showing up for purchase? Just bought an Arbor Coda and was gonna grab some 2013 Rome's for it but depending on price maybe I'll just hold out a while.:thumbsup:


Late August will be the fisrt ship window. STOKED!


----------



## sj250 (Mar 18, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Late August will be the fisrt ship window. STOKED!


Would you mind PM'ing me what you think the price might be? I won't hold you to it but it will allow me to decide if I order some 2013's now or wait for the new batch. Thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

This is Rome 2014 MSRP:

Targa $269.99 
390 Boss $249.99 
390 $229.99


----------



## sj250 (Mar 18, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> This is Rome 2014 MSRP:
> 
> Targa $269.99
> 390 Boss $249.99
> 390 $229.99


Perfect, thanks! I think I'll just use the old Burton's for the rest of the season and I'll be sure and hit you up later in the year for some new Rome's!:thumbsup:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Stoked! We will be ready for you.


----------



## sj250 (Mar 18, 2013)

Wiredsport said:


> Stoked! We will be ready for you.


And as a follow up 5 months later I've been checking your site ever since Rome posted the new stuff and low and behold I see the 2014's on your site today so I just ordered my new blue/black 2014 390 Boss' from you guys! Thanks for being one of the only sites that doesn't rape us Canadians on shipping.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

sj250 said:


> And as a follow up 5 months later I've been checking your site ever since Rome posted the new stuff and low and behold I see the 2014's on your site today so I just ordered my new blue/black 2014 390 Boss' from you guys! Thanks for being one of the only sites that doesn't rape us Canadians on shipping.


We ride up there a lot and we don't want you guys to yell at us. 

Wait until you see these things in person.


----------

